#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ιδιομορφική επαλληλία

## sparklingtree

Καλησπέρα σας,

θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω πως μεταφράζεται στα αγγλικά ο όρος "ιδιομορφική επαλληλία" 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## CFAK

"modal superposition" νομίζω είναι οκ.

----------


## sparklingtree

Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

